# 

## Woda

,  .
 2      ,      .  3             .
,       2 ,        3    ?      ?
      ?
    ?
   ,            (     )
  )


    ,

----------

> ,       2 ,        3    ?


       ,   . ( 3- ,  ),




> ?


      -?
  ,  -  , ( ),     .
    ,        ,      ....  . 
       ,      ...

----------


## Woda

> ,   . ( 3- ,  ),
> 
> 
>       -?
>   ,  -  , ( ),     .
>     ,        ,      ....  . 
>        ,      ...


 , ,    ....
     ,      ,        ..  ,     =  ...

----------


## gnews

> =  ..


    . 
   , 



> 







> 2      ,


                 ,    .

----------

